# Allium meets Andy (Warhol)



## tb2 (Jun 10, 2008)

One of the great Pop Art painting titles is "Donald Duck meets Mondrian" by the Scottish painter with the Italian-sounding name, Eduardo Paolozzi. Here's my affectionate and humorous (or is it just feeble?) tribute to Paolozzi and Andy Warhol. I call it "Allium meets Andy" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tony 

For more info: http://photoreflect.blogspot.com/2008/06/allium-meets-andy-warhol.html


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 10, 2008)

LOVE IT!!! Very clever. Can't remember the specifics of the original offhand...did you even use the same colour combinations? (*scurries off to go check*)


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 10, 2008)

So, Anty, what did you find out?

And yes. I, too, love both the idea, the collage, and the photo that stands for it all!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 10, 2008)

(Assuming the one Tony was paying homage to was 'Flowers', the colour combos are different)


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 10, 2008)

The Paolozzi picture of "Donald Duck meets Mondrian" is very different ...
http://www.paolozziprints.com/view_...000000&portrait=&original=&sub=&sort_by=&sold=

But if we then look at the Marilyn-Monroe-quadruptichon (I don't know if such a word exists at all :roll: ) by Andy Warhol, we can see better why this photo collage was dedicated to the two of them, Paolozzi *and* Warhol!
http://www.students.sbc.edu/kitchin04/artandexpression/13_vv_warhol_marilyn[1].jpg


----------



## tb2 (Jun 10, 2008)

Well Corinna & Antarctican, that was a research hare I didn't mean to set running! As you've guessed, it's Paolozzi's humorous title and Warhol's side-by-side quartets I'm paying tribute to. I initially did each shot with complementary colours for the bloom and its background, but the overall effect wasn't so good. But I did retain two of those, then added the enhanced "natural" colours version (purple flower, green background) and the red/turquoise version (just because I liked the combination). Using Warhol's colours would have been fun - but hard work!! 

Regards, Tony


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 10, 2008)

I quite liked that "hare" . Made me look things up I would otherwise NOT have looked up. Which is only good!

Oh. Oops. The second link is not working the way it is... A pity.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 10, 2008)

I actually quite like it, the choice of colours work well


----------



## tedE (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, I looked up the DD meets M pic, but it was so different than the Warhol quadruplications I've seen that I just went with the Warhols. It was the Monroe quadruplication I was initially visualizing, but then I saw Warhol had a 'Flowers' quad as well. As soon as I hit 'submit', mentioning the Flowers pic, I figured I'd gone with the wrong art piece. But as Lafoto said, it was a fun exercise!


----------

